# fitting RC to Accucraft mogul



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience fitting an RC-Steamers.com bolt on servo kit for the Ruby to the Accucraft mogul? It looks to me like the controls are similar, but I do not have a Ruby to compare.


----------



## nadnerbster (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm reviving a long dead thread here . . . I don't know if this'll be any use to the original poster any more, but hopefully someone here may find this of use.


I always wanted to know if this was a good idea, after two unsuccessful attempts by myself to get my Accucraft Mogul R/C'ed. 

I figured when I ordered two ruby kits for my fairlie attempt, that I had an excuse to buy one of the RC-Steamers.com servo kits when it came up on Ebay.


It arrived a week ago, and after a little trial and error . . .































I put a strip of brass along the bottom of the mogul's cab, covering the gap in the bottom of the cab and also protruding out towards the tender. I screwed this down using two slightly longer screws in existing holes in the floor of the cab.


I took a spare Ruby buffer beam, removed all the coupling/step attachements, then drilled holes in the brass strip and the buffer beam to accommodate the servo bracket.


I had to cut down the two screws supplied with the bracket to fit the new arrangement. Then I screwed it in place, attached all the linkages and presto . . . 

It seems to work ok. I had to do a lot of trial and error to come to this arrangement - the reverser linkage goes through the cab window, and I had to experiment to get the bracket to the right height to allow the linkage to go through there. It couldn't be too high, or it wouldn't fit under the throttle stalk. 

I would also add a note that this works in my Mogul, but if you have one of the newer ones with the butane tank in the tender (as with the 440), you may have to work around the gas line. 

I still need to make one or two tweaks (I need better screws to hold the brass in place in the cab, need to stop the reverser linkage hitting the window frame in reverse, need to fix my rather mangled johnson bar) but the concept seems to work. Took about 2 hours with all the experimenting. It's a bit rough and ready for now, now that I know it works I'll make things a bit more permanant.


----------

